# Can pallet forks push down



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought some light duty pallet forks and tried to get my tractor unstuck by pushing down on the forks and I bent the retainer as shown in the pics. 
Should I be able to push down with forks or only lift up? Would adding a 3/8 inch plate to the back for reinforcement allow me to push down with these forks?


































Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty light duty for pushing down / lifting the front of the tractor. If you get stuck and can safely raise the boom, do that, and dump your forks. Stick the forks into the ground and then roll the forks up, while simultaneously lowering the boom, creating a motion that should push you backwards. That should keep the lifting movement on the forks rather than trying to peel the forks and or the back plate off of the quick attach. Same works with a bucket... just need to practice or be patient!


----------

